# Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern



## matze53 (15. Aug. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichfans,

ich bin froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben. Wir wollen uns einen lang gehegten Wunsch nach einem naturnahen Teich erfüllen und haben immer wieder nach Informationen gesucht und uns Teiche bei anderen Teichbauern angesehen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, wie viel man doch falsch machen kann. Darum freue ich mich, Euch gefunden zu haben und hoffe auf Eure kritischen Hinweise. Zunächst einmal, was wollen wir:
- naturnaher Gartenteich ohne Fischbesatz
- etwas Technik (Oberflächenskimmer)
- Größe ca. 7m x 8m, Tiefe ca. 1m

Zum besseren Verständnis ein Foto.

Bei einer Schräge von 30° und zwei Pflanzterassen ergibt sich nach meiner Planung der dunkelblau gekennzeichnete Bereich. Daran schließt sich die Flachwasserzone an. Der helle Bereich soll die Feuchtzone darstellen. Hierbei bin ich noch beim überlegen, ob ich einen Teil als Ufergraben ausführe und ob ich Teichgrund (Sand) in den Teich einbringen soll.

Wir würden jetzt mit dem Ausschachten beginnen wollen. Was meint Ihr, wann die beste Zeit für den Teichbau ist?

Danke für Eure Hinweise und freundliche (Teich)Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MadDog (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Hallo Matthias

 :willkommen  hier im Forum.

Dein Projekt sieht sehr gut aus. Man sieht sofort, das du dir Gedanken über deinen Teich gemacht hast.
Sand als Bodengrund würde ich nicht nehmen. Ich würde eher Kies nehmen 16-32 mm.
Die zwei Pflanzterrassen sind auch o.k.. Du mußt dir nur Gedanken machen, wie du den Rand gestaltest.
Ich habe meinen Rand mit Bastmatten verkleidet und anschließend Bruchsteine darüber gestapelt.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle evtl einen zweiten kleinen Teich noch anlegen und diesen als Filterteich benutzen. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre diesen direkt mit deinem Teich zu verbinden mittels Bachlauf.

Viel Spaß bei deinem Bauvorhaben

Gruß

Frank


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Willkommen Matze!
Vorher zu fragen, zeichnet dich aus!
Der größte Fehler, der IMMER WIEDER gemacht wird,
ist den Teich zu klein zu machen.
Wenn schon in der Fläche vielleicht nix mehr geht, in der Tiefe geht immer was:
1 m tief ist SEHR wenig; 2 m erhöhen zwar die Grabarbeit,
sorgen aber für einen biologisch weit stabileren Teich
und ersparen damit später Arbeit, Technik und Betriebskosten.

Das mit der Größe ist KEIN Spaß: 
Die Grube ist immer unglaublich beeindruckend: Death Valley pur, 
nach dem Bodeneinbringen schaut´s schon harmloser aus, 
nach dem Füllen grad richtig 
... und dann wachsen die Pflanzen .... 
Mein Freund hat einen 8 x 5 m-Teich (2 m tief) gebaut 
und am Ende der 1. (!) Wachstumsperiode blieb dann eine freie Wasserfläche von nicht mal 1 x 0,5 m übrig
- optisch ein Lackerl! 

Ich habe daraus mehrere Lehren gezogen und dann bei meinem (Schwimm-)Teich verwirklicht: 
Mach den Teich so groß wie nur irgend möglich. Markier die maximal mögliche Soll-Größe und leg rundherum 1 m dazu!
Mach die Tiefenzone TIEF: Das schafft stabilitätsförderndes Volumen und einen aufwühlsicheren Schlammraum. Dort keinen Boden einbringen! 
Mach einen Pumpensumpf in der Größe eines Mörtelschaffes an der tiefsten Stelle.
Spar nicht bei der Folie: Die Farbe ist egal (sieht man eh nicht!), PVC zwar leicht zu verlegen, hat aber ein Ablaufdatum!
Befestige mindestends einen kleinen Teil des Ufers z.B. durch einen Steg oder Randweg: Du brauchst es zum "Wassergärtnern"! 
Um das Nachfüllen zu vereinfachen, leite ruhig das Dachwasser ungereinigt rein (wenn du nicht in einer SEHR dreckigen Gegend lebst) und mach einen Überlauf. 
KEIN echtes __ Schilf: Das vermehrt sich gewaltig und lässt selbst mittlere Teiche winzig aussehen. __ Binsen knicken bei Sturm - __ Rohrkolben sind richtig! 
Unbedingt auch mehrere Arten Unterwasserpflanzen setzen! 
Rechne damit, dass sich die Pflanzen auch entlang des Wasserspiegels ausbreiten. 
Gestalte die "Wände" der Tiefenzone möglichst senkrecht - das verhindert das Zuwachsen der Wasserfläche. 
Mach auch wo du schräge Ufer planst ein stufiges Folien-Profil, damit dir das Substrat nicht abrutscht.
Plane einen Skimmer ein: Das sauberste Wasser schaut dreckig aus, wenn Blütenstaub oder Blätter drauf rumschwimmen! (Mammutpumpe!) 
Plane einen grobmaschigen Filterkorb für Laub und so ein. 
Plane Rohrdurchführungen ein: Die sind bei Nichtverwendung leicht verschlossen aber sehr schwierig nachgerüstet. 
Kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit!
Des weiteren möchte ich dir meinen Beitrag über die tierfreundliche Pumpe im naturnahen Teich ans Herz legen!


----------



## matze53 (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*



MadDog schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle evtl einen zweiten kleinen Teich noch anlegen und diesen als Filterteich benutzen. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre diesen direkt mit deinem Teich zu verbinden mittels Bachlauf.



Hallo Frank,

danke für Deinen Hinweis, die Idee mit dem Bachlauf finde ich pima. Werde ich sogleich einplanen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## matze53 (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Hallo "derschwarzepeter",

danke für Deine Hinweise.



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> [*]Spar nicht bei der Folie: Die Farbe ist egal (sieht man eh nicht!), PVC zwar leicht zu verlegen, hat aber ein Ablaufdatum!
> 
> [*]Befestige mindestends einen kleinen Teil des Ufers z.B. durch einen Steg oder Randweg: Du brauchst es zum "Wassergärtnern"!



Welche Folie würdest Du denn empfehlen? Kein PVC?
Am Rand einen Steg zu bauen, ist eine gute Idee!
Deinen Beitrag zu Pumpen habe ich gelesen. Da ich schon an einen Skimmer dachte, ist es eine gute Anregung für mich.

Gibt es denn eine "empfohlenen" Zeit für den Teichbau oder kann ich jetzt mit dem Buddeln beginnen und auffüllen und dann im Frühjahr bepflanzen?

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## jolantha (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Hallo, Matthias, 
da Du keine Fische einsetzen willst, kannst Du buddeln und bauen bis es Dir zu kalt wird
Kleingetier im Wasser entwickelt sich immer und zu jeder Zeit, und so kannst Du wenigstens ganz in Ruhe alles machen und mußt nicht voller Ungeduld aufs Frühjahr warten
Gruß Anne


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Hi Mathias!
Ich würde dir definitiv von PVC abraten:
Abgesehen davon, dass es sowohl bei der Herstellung, Verarbeitung und Entsorgung sehr schädlich für Verarbeiter und Umwelt ist, 
erhält es die gewünschte Elastizität und Geschmeidigkeit durch gleichfalls sehr schädliche Weichmacher.
Diese entweichen so nach und nach aus dem Material und lassen es zunehmend verspröden;
unter dem Einfluss von UV-Licht schneller - komplett abgedeckt langsamer.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum die Hersteller da gern einmal 7 ... 10 Jahre Garantie geben:
SO lang hält´s schön abgedeckt sicher; 
genau dann ist aber der Naturteich so RICHTIG schön Natur.
Dann soll man anfangen, Substrat abzugraben, um das Loch zu suchen
und dabei eine Menge neuer Löcher zu machen?
Nein - nicht das richtige Material.

Warum wird PVC dann trotzdem so oft verwendet?
Es ist billig, geschmeidig, in hübschen Farben erhältlich (so ein Naturteich in himmelblau - ein Gedicht!) 
und sehr leicht vor Ort verklebbar - auch in komplizierten Formen.
Man kann es so super reparieren - muss es aber auch schnell einmal.
Ich will nicht verheimlichen, dass es erhebliche Qualitätsunterschiede gibt:
An augenfälligsten und natürlich preisrelevant ist die Dicke;
das fängt bei 0,5 mm an (0,2 ist keine Teichfolie, sondern eine Frechheit)
und geht bis so 1,5 ... selten 2 mm Stärke.
Unter 1 mm legert ich sicher nichts; nachdem man auch beim Gärtnern reinsteigen will,
soll das doch was aushalten.
Kleinstteiche, die in 2 Stunden ausgepumpt und ausgeschaufelt sind,
stellen bei fleissigen Besitzern keine hohen Ansprüche an die Folie,
aber ein 200 m³-Teich soll doch bitte zuverlässig dicht sein: dickere Folie.
Zweilagige Folien (eine Seite schwarz, die andere braun oder grün) sind teurer,
aber deutlich haltbarer, weil Homogenitätsfehler der einen Lage durch die andere abgedeckt werden.
Dann gibt´s noch Folien mit draufkaschiertem Vlies, 
was nach Angaben der Hersteller nicht nur mechanisch schützt,
sondern auch im Falle kleiner Löcher selbsttätig abdichtet, 
indem im Wasser schwebende Teilchen im Vlies verklumpen.
Soll sein.

Richtig ins Geld geht EPDM - eine Art Kunstkautschuk.
Das ist schwierig zu verarbeiten und wird meist nach Maß im Werk geschweisst und im Ganzen (!) geliefert,
ist aber uneingeschränkt UV-fest und wirklich unglaublich elastisch und stabil:
Da kann man mit dem Bagger drüberfahren! 
(Das ist meine Flachdachisolation.)

Die meines Erachtens beste Lösung ist Polyäthylen - kurz HD-PE (2 ... 2,5 mm).
Schwierig zu verarbeiten, da erschützernd steif und bockig, 
nur mit Sondermaschinen relativ aufwändig verschweissbar,
ist das nicht das Material für den Selbermacher, sondern für die Abdichtungsfirma.
(Wird mit Schweissroboter verarbeitet oder vor dem Handschweissen mit dem Einhandwinkelschleifer aufgeschliffen!)
Damit werden Sondermülldeponien, Flachdächer, Löschteiche und Sammelbhälter für Beschneiungsanlagen gedichtet,
in die jahrelang im Sommer die Sonne brennt und die trotzdem jahrzehntelang dicht sein MÜSSEN.
Das Material ist relativ billig; die Verarbeitung kostet halt.
(Das ist MEINE Teichisolation.)


Was die Zeit für den Teichbau betrifft, so ist Jolanthas post nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Hallo Matthias,
ein schöne große Ecke hast Du da, für einen Teich!   
Den Anmerkungen des Peter ist eigentlich wenig hinzuzufügen. Meine Folie ist EPDM, die tiefste Stelle 1,50 m. Die Ufergestaltung stellte sich nicht nur als Schwerstes heraus, sie benötigt auch Platz (der war bei mir nicht vorhanden, daher hatte ich von vornherein Steilufer, und eine weniger "natürliche" Randgestaltung.
Ich würde den Tipp vom Peter ernst nehmen mit dem "Gärtnern" am Teichrand! Es gibt dort viel abzuschneiden, zu korrigieren, auch mal Algen abzusammeln... Vergiß einen Einstieg nicht (ein "Stufenprofil"), und ein befestigtes Ufer gibt Dir Gelegenheit, direkt am Teich zu sitzen und zu entspannen, oder dem Teichleben zuzuschauen... am besten von einem Steilufer aus (meine persönliche Meinung). Wenn Du als Technik schon einen Skimmer planst, dann plane ruhig mal einen Bodenablauf bzw. eine Bodeabsaugung dazu. Vielleicht brauchst Du sie ja für klares Wasser....
Seerosen benötigen eine extra Pflanzetage, um sie "im Zaum" zu halten, bzw. von Pflanzen nicht überwuchern zu lassen (Nährstoffkonkurrenz!).
Die Idee mit einem Filtergraben (oder wie das Teil heißen mag) finde ich toll: sie unterteilt den Teich in mehrere Bereiche. Schau mal bei Thias Mammutprojekt, und auch bei Karstens Teichen. Bei letzteren findest Du eine Idee, wie "künstliche Steilufer" gut aussehen können.


----------



## heiko_243 (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Peters Hinweise zu Folien kann ich nur unterschreiben, allerdings mit EPDM als Favorit statt PE.
PE hat für mich nämlich einen gewaltigen Nachteil - PE kann man noch weniger kleben als EPDM - Schäden an der Folie sind so kaum (selbst) zu reparieren und Verkleben der steifen PE-Folie hat zudem das Problem, das sehr unterschiedliche Ausdehnungkoeffizienten vorliegen, d.h. die Folie dehnt sich mit Temperatur ganz anders als das Klebeband (im Gegensatz zu EPDM). Damit lösen sich Klebebänder viel leichter wieder.
PE hat für mich ein wesentliches Vorteil - Fachfirmen (aber quasi auch nur die) können vor Ort passgenau verschweißen - aber auch nur die.

Die Preisunterschiede sind auch relativ - eine gute PVC-Folie (z.B. NG) kostet kaum weniger als eine Firestone-EPDM-Folie, dafür sind aber die EPDM-Klebematerialien relativ teuer.

EPDM habe ich auch auf dem Flachdach (ungeschützt in der Sonne) und im Teich. Zwar schwieriger zu verkleben als PVC, aber durchaus mit etwas Geschick auch bei schwierigeren Details selbst bewerkstelligbar. Mein Teich ist aus drei Einzelbecken zusammen geklebt, mehrere Ecken wurden aufgeschnitten und neu verklebt etc. Das ging auch ohne Fachfirma.


----------



## Majaberlin (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Hallo Matthias,

zu den Ausführung von Peter kann ich nicht soviel sagen, er ist da sicher mehr Profi als ich, aber ich habe meinen Teich seit 10 Jahren auch ohne diese aufwendigen Techniken gehabt (letztes Jahr allerdings in dem extremen Winter sind mir dann leider die Fische verstorben, aber sonst lief alles problemlos). Deshalb haben wir dann - weil unsere PVC-Folie auch sschon 10 Jahre alt war, nochmal von vorn angefangen, das sollte es dann jetzt aber auch gewesen sein, der Teich sollte uns aushalten .



> Richtig ins Geld geht EPDM - eine Art Kunstkautschuk.
> Das ist schwierig zu verarbeiten und wird meist nach Maß im Werk geschweisst und im Ganzen (!) geliefert,



Dem kann ich so nicht z ustimmen. Wir haben diese Folie auch, haben sie nich nach Maß schweißen lassen, sondern sie - halt mit Falten - im Stück verlegt und das hat sich ganz wunderbar machen lassen. Etwas anderes ist es, wenn es sich um einen reinen Koiteich handeln würde, dann würde ich auch Angst vor Gammelecken haben und die Folie maßgenau verschweißen lassen. Da du ja aber einen fischlosen Teich planst, was ich übrigens toll finde, muß das alles nicht unbedingt sein. Schau mal bei Digicat rein in seinen thread https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27401/?q=Spatenstich.

Vielleicht informierst du dich hier noch weiter bei dem Basiswissen.
Buddeln kannst du ja jederzeit (allerdings möchte ich hier noch darauf hinweisen, dass es immer wieder passiert, dass Igel, __ Kröten etc. in so einer Grube landen und aus eigener Kraft da nicht wieder rauskommen, das sollte man schon immer kontrollieren).


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Hai!
Maja und Haiko haben schon recht:
vielleicht ist bei meinen Ausführungen nicht so recht rausgekommen,
aber EPDM ist der RollsRoyce der Folien und wenn man das faltig reinlegen kann,
was bei mir nicht möglich war, weil ich sehr komplexe Formen habe,
die größtenteils nicht mit Substrat bedeckt sind,
sicher eine überlegenswerte Option.

Wer also kann, sollte also sicher zum EPDM greifen.
(Am Flachdach hab ich übrigends EPDM von Trelleborg,
welches AUCH mit Heissluft verschweisst werden kann.)


----------



## heiko_243 (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Peter - das geht durchaus auch mit komplexen Formen. Etwas Übung bedarf es beim Kleben, aber die Klebesysteme von z.B. Firestone sind relativ durchdacht und es gibt für fast jeden Gestaltungsfall passende Klebelösungen (Innen-, Außenecken, Nähte, Durchdringungen, Falten verkleben, Folie auf Baustoffe, Folie auf Folie etc.). PVC verkleben ist freilich noch einfacher.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Tolle Sache - bitte lass mir einen Link zukommen!


----------



## heiko_243 (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*



> Tolle Sache - bitte lass mir einen Link zukommen!


Wofür? Für die Klebeverarbeitung oder für die Klebeartikel als solches?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Na, für die Folie und das ganze System!


----------



## heiko_243 (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Ok, hier ein paar Details:

Das ganze System ist von Firestone. Es gibt Dicken von 1.02, 1.15 und 1.52mm und vorgefertigte Breiten von 3,05m bis 30,3m. Maximale Länge bis 30,5m. Es gibt auch Anbieter die noch größer anbieten, dann allerdings aus einzelnen Folien konfektioniert.

Installation und Verklebung der Firestone Geomembran:
http://www.firestonebpe.com/lining/tech_data/tech_guidelines/_down/_de/system%20Instal.pdf
Verfügbare Klebeprodukte für die Folie:
http://www.firestonebpe.com/lining/tech_data/tech_guidelines/_down/_de/TECH%20DATA%20SHEET.pdf
Tabelle zur Chemikalienbeständigkeit:
http://www.netmeile.de/teichfolie/ratgeber-folien/chem%20res.pdf
Es gibt auch noch ein paar Produkte die nicht darin aufgeführt sind, wie z.B. vorgefertigte Innen- und Außenecken.

Für die 1,15mm starke Teichfolie habe ich inkl. 500g-Vlies und Lieferung 6,50 Eur/m² ausgegeben.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Hallo Heiko!
Vielen Dank - € 6,50 ist schwer in Ordnung für die Folie.
Die seh ich hiermit auch als erste Wahl an,
würde aber die 1,5er nehmen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Hallo Matze,

:willkommen

auch von mir. Wenn Du einen reinen Naturteich planst und Dir sicher bist, dass Du da nie Fische einsetzen willst, dann hält sich die Technik in Grenzen. Solltest Du allerdings in Erwägung ziehen, das irgendwann zu ändern, macht es Sinn, die Vorrichtung dafür (Bodenablauf, Skimmer usw.) schon mal mit einzuplanen. Bei der Tiefe stimme ich Peter zu: Je mehr Wasser im Teich, umso stabiler die Wasserwerte. Und bei der Größe, die Du planst, kannst Du auch noch nen halben Meter in die Tiefe gehen, ohne dass die Stufen zu steil werden. 

Als Folie kann ich EPDM nur empfehlen. Easy zu verlegen (wir haben 120 m² zu dritt verlegt). Die Stufen würde ich so auslegen, dass sie etwas schräg verlaufen, damit das Substrat nicht abrutscht.

Ach ja, und ein Bach ist eine Super-Idee. Ich möchte meinen nicht mehr missen. Ist sogar manchmal viel interessanter als der Teich.


----------



## matze53 (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Hallo liebe Teichbauer,

ich freue mich sehr über Eure guten Ideen. Die Disskusion zur Folie hat doch was Gutes gehabt: Danke an Heiko für seine Informationen. Also wird es EPDM sein. Den Teich habe ich nun dank Eurer Anregungen tiefer geplant ca. 1,5m und mit einem Bachlauf ausgestattet. Zwar erstmal auf dem Papier aber jetzt kommt bald der Bagger...
Ich werde euch mit Fotos auf dem Laufenden halten. Für weitere gute Ideen und Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar.

Freundliche Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau - Angst vor Fehlern*

Hallo Matthias,
die Skizze sieht schon mal sehr gut aus.
Vieles wurde ja schon geschrieben, ich will auf den Ufergraben eingehen.
Ich kann dir dies nur raten, ich selbst habe auf 2 1/2 Seiten einen Ufergraben und
bin davon hellauf begeistert. In dem nährstoffreichen Substrat wachsen die Pflanzen
wie verrückt, ausserdem ist dies ein sehr natürlicher Übergang vom Teich zum Rest vom 
Garten und auch ein Rückzugsgebiet für viele Teichbewohner.
Mein Tip, mache ihn nicht zu schmal (ruhig 75 cm breit und auch an 2 - 3 Seiten).
Ich werde meinen Ufergraben nächstes Jahr nochmals verbreitern und auch auf der 4. Seite
einen Ufergraben anlegen.
Hast du eigentlich eine Terasse oder Sitzmöglichkeit am Teich schon geplant?
Anbei noch ein Foto von meinem Ufergraben
LG Markus


----------

